# wierd puppy viewing. Opionions?



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I did a little video with my video camera. It's what the people saw as they came to view the puppies.Since it has been implied that she didn't like the way they are kept but were too polite to say so, I thought maybe if others saw what they saw, they might be able to point out whatever it is , because I'm darned if I can see anything amiss. So take a look please and give me your opinions.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhVAXeFRaX4


----------



## danica (Feb 27, 2008)

sorry the link doesnt appear to work


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

says its private :S i wants to see gorgeous ikle puppies 

xx


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

try now I've changed the settings


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

its thesheep at the end its scary :devil::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

If they didnt like what they saw, god knows why coz I would kill to live in a house like that!! :lol2:
Nothing looks wrong with it to me. I want the dark coloured pup that keeps jumping up to the camera :flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> its thesheep at the end its scary :devil::lol2:


I thought it was brilliant lmao.


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

I can't see anything wrong some people are just weird. Gorgeous puppies by the way love the little one under the table:flrt:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Omg those puppies are sooo cute :flrt::no1:


----------



## danica (Feb 27, 2008)

people are just weird. maybe it was because they are on titled floors and not on perisan carpets? what hardships :lol2:

i want the little white one, but i think me husband would kill me if i try and bring any more in the house


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I can see nothing there for anyone, with half a brain, to 'not' like.

Maybe they had their heads so far up their own behinds that they think everyone should have a modern house with all Ikea furniture that won't last two minutes??????

Personally I think both the kitchen and the room you show are lovely.

I've always wanted a raeyburn or AGA cooker.


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

maybe there is nothing wrong with your house, but that wasn't what the people on the other thread were saying, they were saying that maybe the woman got an idea in their head of what she wanted and your puppies weren't it, if i had an idea in my head of what i wanted i would carry on looking for it because if you settle for something else then you are still going to want the ideal in the end, very cute doggies by the way, i :flrt: the shitz su or however you spell it :lol2:

x


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

I cant see anything wrong other than the fact you should obviously give me one of the puppies :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Well I cant see anything wrong except that your puppies are way too cute. Im in love:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well because im the best i know exactly what they hated.....
























the fact that.......


















the puppys were...........























maybe....





















to lovley for ther likings fenwoman can i ask what you are asking for them please?....and did they say what price range they were willing to spend?..... X x


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

definitly could be that wallpaper fenny! :lol2::lol2:

Looks a gorujous place, glad we got to see a bit of your house and a few doggies, shame you didnt show us ursa on there but you should definitly try and do some more vids or tours, or even how to videos might be a good idea! Puppies are way too cute i agree, maybe they like ugly doggies!


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

i have decided, you have far too many dogs and should give them all to me  i shall be around in a couple of hours 

haha naah i cannot see anything wrong at all!! you just had the misfortune to have weirdo's looking at your puppies. i hope ther was nothing sinister in what they where doing but im sure ursa will eat them if they have any plans  


xx


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I did a little video with my video camera. It's what the people saw as they came to view the puppies.Since it has been implied that she didn't like the way they are kept but were too polite to say so, I thought maybe if others saw what they saw, they might be able to point out whatever it is , because I'm darned if I can see anything amiss. So take a look please and give me your opinions.
> YouTube - puppyviewing



Thats not whats be implied on the other thread, its not your home i think they came and as been said before they were not what they had in mind, and maybe they didn't like them so rather than offend you by saying they didn't like them it was easier to leave like they did. Why on earth would the way you live have anything to do with it, they came to veiw the pups not your home.


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

martyb said:


> Thats not whats be implied on the other thread, its not your home i think they came and as been said before they were not what they had in mind, and maybe they didn't like them so rather than offend you by saying they didn't like them it was easier to leave like they did. Why on earth would the way you live have anything to do with it, they came to veiw the pups not your home.


Agreed


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

martyb said:


> Thats not whats be implied on the other thread, its not your home i think they came and as been said before they were not what they had in mind, and maybe they didn't like them so rather than offend you by saying they didn't like them it was easier to leave like they did. Why on earth would the way you live have anything to do with it, they came to veiw the pups not your home.


she isnt saying they came to view her home maybe they didn't like the puppies but she is saying that maybe they dont like her home or maybe they didnt like your criteiria actualy but fenwoman has to think maybe they hated something........


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

hehe. I just watched the vid' myself with my headphones on. What I didn't realise is that when I was doing the vid, the clock struck. It nearly deafened me. I barely notice it normally but it was loud on the vid'.
It's the first time I've used the camera so still learning about how to upload things.
The house was all renovated and decorated by me, everything from tiling the floor to putting the wood panelling and wallpaper on the walls, installing the rayburn and installing the fire surround in the front room.
I know it isn't to everyone's taste but I love the old fashioned look (which I see every time I look in the mirror).I buy old bits of furniture cheaply and do it up myself. those 3 dressers in the kitchen cost me a total of £7 for all 3 and the table and chairs was a tenner.
The big fish tank was also £10 and the bearded dragon viv was a dresser base and also a tenner, plus £18 for the glass.
I could go out and buy new stuff but I don't want stuff which thousands of others have. I happen to like the fact that my home is unique.If I get the hang of this vid' camera, I'll see if I can do some more vids of the cottage and the land etc. That's if I get spare time.
And yes my dogs are lovely and healthy and happy, all of them which I think you see in the vid.
So I still don't understand the woman. She knew what they pups were, she saw the photos of them in the advert', I described them to her over the phone.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Hmmm yes I see what it is Fennie... its your gorgeous house and those gorgeous puppys :whistling2:.... Ill be there in 2 hrs with my suitcases :lol2:

BTW your puppy talk sent my two into excited, drooling puppy madness!! :rotfl:

Ive never seen such happy doggies in all my life :flrt:they all look at you with adoration!! :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

FoxyMumma said:


> Hmmm yes I see what it is Fennie... its your gorgeous house and those gorgeous puppys :whistling2:.... Ill be there in 2 hrs with my suitcases :lol2:
> 
> BTW your puppy talk sent my two into excited, drooling puppy madness!! :rotfl:
> 
> Ive never seen such happy doggies in all my life :flrt:they all look at you with adoration!! :2thumb:


I'm afraid I get a bit silly with my puppy talk. One day I'll start talking to a human like that and they'll lock me away.
Glad your dogs appreciated my silliness hehe.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> she isnt saying they came to view her home maybe they didn't like the puppies but she is saying that maybe they dont like her home or maybe they didnt like your criteiria actualy but fenwoman has to think maybe they hated something........



I know she didn't say they came to view her home,all i am saying is why would the way her house is or the way she likes to live put them off when they came to view the pups, i cant see why that would put them off, unless the place was really dirty which it is clearly not. Maybe they didn't like the pups or thought about they were to expensive for cross breeds and decided not to bother, there could be other reasons,but i dont think its the house why they left like they did.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

martyb said:


> I know she didn't say they came to view her home,all i am saying is why would the way her house is or the way she likes to live put them off when they came to view the pups, i cant see why that would put them off, unless the place was really dirty which it is clearly not. Maybe they didn't like the pups or thought about they were to expensive for cross breeds and decided not to bother, there could be other reasons,but i dont think its the house why they left like they did.


the way they acted was un called for and im not trieng to pick a fight but the price tag on these beaties is way worth it when you se them all energetically fine not out of breath easily or have any respriety probs clean coats nice looking pups and all round well cared for all they had to say was :

we are unsure weather we would like one of the puppies may we leave and let you know what we decide please?

that is the appropriet way to speak to somebody who is offering you a puppy to buy not:

come on were leaving we will have to think about it.

i think the way you live has a luttle to do with it as to what life style you have to as how timid the dog is going to be how well it responds to commands ect ect so yes it could have something to do with it if i awansered the door to you with a can of booze in my hand and only had a little dressing gown on and i said haha hi do you want my puppy you wouldnt take it if i was in nice clean clothes and looked presantable and said hello welcome would you like to step inside im sure you would be more interested...


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

martyb said:


> I know she didn't say they came to view her home,all i am saying is why would the way her house is or the way she likes to live put them off when they came to view the pups, i cant see why that would put them off, unless the place was really dirty which it is clearly not. Maybe they didn't like the pups or thought about they were to expensive for cross breeds and decided not to bother, there could be other reasons,but i dont think its the house why they left like they did.


 if they thought the puppies were too expensive, why did they even phone me in the first place to book and appointment to view since the price is clearly stated in all the advert's along with a description of the puppies etc.
I can understand if the puppies weren't exactly what they were looking for, but why not just say so then? "ahh they are sweet but I was hoping for something bigger/smaller/different colour/less lively,they are not what I'm looking for, but thanks for showing me them".
That sort of thing.
It was someone saying "perhaps they didn't like what they saw" which made me wonder. I mean, who doesn't like puppies? And if the puppies weren't what they were expecting (even though they had seen photos of them) the comment implies that there is something amiss in my set up and not that the puppies were too big, too small, too hairy, not hairy enough etc.
Ah well, I got to use the camera, and you lot got to have a little look in my olde worlde cottage.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> the way they acted was un called for and im not trieng to pick a fight but the price tag on these beaties is way worth it when you se them all energetically fine not out of breath easily or have any respriety probs clean coats nice looking pups and all round well cared for all they had to say was :
> 
> we are unsure weather we would like one of the puppies may we leave and let you know what we decide please?
> 
> ...


 well if I answered the door with only a little dressing gown on, they'd have run screaming down the path. However, if I was 30 years younger and it was a chap on his own, he might have been very interested in my 'puppys' :blush:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

How strange. Some people are so peculiar. I don't think I'd physically be able to drag myself away from all those happy cute little dogs and puppies after an hour never mind a minute! Just saw the other thread, hope it doesn't turn out to be the RSPCA!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> How strange. Some people are so peculiar. I don't think I'd physically be able to drag myself away from all those happy cute little dogs and puppies after an hour never mind a minute! Just saw the other thread, hope it doesn't turn out to be the RSPCA!!


 well if it was, they entered my home under false pretences. And if it was, what can they pick me up on? The place is clean and tidy and the dogs are all happy and healthy and clean.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> the way they acted was un called for and im not trieng to pick a fight but the price tag on these beaties is way worth it when you se them all energetically fine not out of breath easily or have any respriety probs clean coats nice looking pups and all round well cared for all they had to say was :
> 
> we are unsure weather we would like one of the puppies may we leave and let you know what we decide please?
> 
> ...


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

maybe they need to head to socialisation classes.... 

the couple who came to view that is.... :lol2:

some people i think just aren't 'well socialised' for lack of a better phrase. 


Maybe they thought that shitzu / chi's would be the size of rotties.... daft pair!! Cummon - they knew the breed, they saw pics, they knew what to expect!! 
When choosing pups i've always gone in with an open mind, and more than once have said 'sorry, but it's not what i'm after' 
From seeing the vid, there is NOTHING wrong with your pups OR your home. 

I think what was 'wrong' was the way they carried themselves to you. 
Nought strange as some folk


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Some people are just...weird. 
I have got stuff off freecycle (including my leos) and some peolpe are really friendly, others practically throw stuff at you and slam the door in your face when you collect. Again, some people who collect (like the nice girl who got my old fish tank) are lovely and you could talk to them for ages, others barely speak, snatch stuff off you and drive away without so much as a thankyou. 
My ex-mother in law was a real weirdo. She could be very polite and come across as the perfect country Lady, and other times she was the most ignorant person I'd ever met. I could see her behaving like that lady who came to see the puppies for the weirdest of reasons.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> well if it was, they entered my home under false pretences. And if it was, what can they pick me up on?


Absolutely nothing as far as I could see!  As you say, the place is clean and tidy and the dogs are clearly happy and healthy. 
I didn't mean I hoped it wasn't the RSPCA because I thought it looked untidy or unsuitable for pups, I just hope it isn't because the RSPCA need to concetrate on helping animals that actually need it rather than harrassing people with perfectly healthy and happy animals. Sorry if it came across wrong!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

double post, stupid virgin breaking internet :|


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The puppies are unique just like Pam and her wonderful cottage so more the reason to want one. They may not have a pure pedigree but they certainly have all the looks and tempermants of one. You cant please some people can you.
Im sure we would all love to see more of your cottage and land in video form. I adore Olde Worlde cottages they are my idea of heaven.:flrt:


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Can't see anything that would put a reasonable buyer off buying a pup from you, it looks like a perfectly normal, tidy and clean house to me. The pups are clearly healthy and happy too.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I'm afraid I get a bit silly with my puppy talk. One day I'll start talking to a human like that and they'll lock me away.
> Glad your dogs appreciated my silliness hehe.


:lol2:I have a very high pitched puppy talk voice too, boy do I get some weird looks when we pass another dog with their owner out on a walk... funnilly enough their dog usually trys to follow us too, It seems most dogs young or old seem to like it :flrt:


----------



## adamdutton (Mar 28, 2009)

it could be the fact by looking at your house you dont seem to be experianced breeder of dogs and maybe thought you only bred them for the money, so maybe wanted to go to a experianced breeder instead? thats the only thing i can think of as all the pups look in good condition and health to me.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

adamdutton said:


> it could be the fact by looking at your house you dont seem to be experianced breeder of dogs and maybe thought you only bred them for the money, so maybe wanted to go to a experianced breeder instead? thats the only thing i can think of as all the pups look in good condition and health to me.


 

Why, what does an experianced breeders houses look like?? My friends bred GSD for 30 years and her farmhouse is a bigger version of Fenny`s.


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

I think what was meant is perhaps the lady who viewed was expecting something more business like and not someone's home. Personally I would prefer to get an animal from a home than a business, but maybe this other lady was expecting some sort of pet shop or something?


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

I really enjoyed the video LOL 
Love the singing goat and the dogs!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

adamdutton said:


> it could be the fact by looking at your house you dont seem to be experianced breeder of dogs and maybe thought you only bred them for the money, so maybe wanted to go to a experianced breeder instead? thats the only thing i can think of as all the pups look in good condition and health to me.


I doubt theres many people out there with as many years experience with breeding, owwning and showing dogs as Fennie has.... :whistling2: and how would you get the idea from looking at her house that she would be breeding for the money??... 



Babycakes said:


> I think what was meant is perhaps the lady who viewed was expecting something more business like and not someone's home. Personally I would prefer to get an animal from a home than a business, but maybe this other lady was expecting some sort of pet shop or something?


You mean more business like... as in a puppy farm? or something? 

I would personally only ever buy a puppy from someone in a home enviroment or in an enviroment I would expect to keep a dog in, where I could see them being themselves, their temperament around people and the owner/breeder and other animals. If I went to see a puppy that was in a home like fennies, I would be tempted to sit and talk about them for hours and then want to take away all the puppies with me :lol2:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

dont see the problem..... your house looks like a home thats being LIVED in not decorated for show.
your pups are gorgeous btw , i want one SOOOOO badly.


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

No No, I am just trying to make sense of what a previous post said about perhaps it was not what the lady expected a breeders to be, maybe she expceted something more like a pet shop or other business, not someones house.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

pam i just keep watching this video, loves it


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I wonder if Pam does Open days, Id love to look round her cottage and meet the animals:flrt:and her of course


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

adamdutton said:


> it could be the fact by looking at your house you dont seem to be experianced breeder of dogs and maybe thought you only bred them for the money, so maybe wanted to go to a experianced breeder instead? thats the only thing i can think of as all the pups look in good condition and health to me.



I'm intrigued. How, from the look of my house, can you deduce that I'm not an experienced breeder and in it for the money?
In fact, I have bred, shown, groomer, rescued and fostered dogs for nearly 30 years and also run an advice line. As for only breeding them for the money. If this was the case, why do I keep a puppy or two from each litter I breed and have several generations here. From this litter I have mum, dad, aunti, older brothers and sisters, half sister plus granny. 
What is it from the way my house looks, that made you think I have no experience?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> I really enjoyed the video LOL
> Love the singing goat and the dogs!


 That flaming singing goat drives me and the dogs nuts :lol2:
Twinkle the yorkie, loves it, the others just bark at it.
Nerys gave it to me for Christmas.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> pam i just keep watching this video, loves it


 I'll see if I can do more when I get a bit more time and things aren't quite as crazy as they are at present.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I must have been looking at a different video then. If I'd have gone to someone's house and they couldn't even be a*sed moving the washing hanging across the kitchen..............well, I would certainly have thought twice about buying anything from them, whether or not their pups were the best in the world. First impressions count. The place most certainly was *not* tidy..Cockroaches in the kitchen?????? I would venture that the people who came to view were "normal" pet people, if I'd have been selling the pups, cockroaches certainly wouldn't have been on display. The fridge looked filthy, the floors certainly didn't look clean........

maybe they just didn't want one of your pups and you've gone all bitter and twisted over it?

I now expect a flood of people wanting to nail my head to the nearest gatepost, but you asked for opinions and that's my honest one. if I'd have come there to potentially buy a pup, I'd have left without one too. 

Before you accuse me of buying solely from the Ikea catalogue, I grew up in the country, lived in a Hunt yard, have had dogs all my life and have bred labradors that have been to Crufts, we never had any problem selling ours and, in fact, turned people away that we didn't like the look of.

I now await the onslaught:whistling2:


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

i like your house its lovely dogs and your puppies are lovely healthy and happy 
they could of been checking to see if you had lots of dogs shut in pens / cages trying to get the puppy farms try not to worrie its not you our the pets you have


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I wonder if Pam does Open days, Id love to look round her cottage and meet the animals:flrt:and her of course



not all the cottage is as nice as those rooms. The bedrooms I don't really bother with as I only sleep in one and the other is my study/rodent room. But the roooms I spend most time in when I'm not outside working, I tend to need to look nice just to help me feel relaxed and comfortable. The cottage was built around 1860 and I try to have it so that it sort of reflects the age so the living room pays homage to a Victorian parlour. Shell if you are ever down this way, feel free to pop in. The kettle's always on the end of the rayburn so I only have to move it over to get it boiling and I always have something to eat in one of the freezers.The back scullery is still a bit of a mess but it's a work in progress still and sorting it out, putting more shelves in etc take a back seat when other more pressing jobs like mucking out etc, need to be done first. But it'll happen eventually just like my front room and kitchen happened.
There is only me here after all to do everything, and wonder woman I ain't :lol2:

Thanks for all the comments, I think I keep the place clean and tidy even if it isn't sterile like a hospital and some stuff gets left where it oughtn't be (like the knitting on top of the fish tank to stop the puppies getting hold of it and unravelling it). It's just a normal home after all, with rather a lot of animals in it. I suppose I'm used to it and because I am used to it, I might be blind to some glaring problem which the lady noticed, hence I needed opinions.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> I must have been looking at a different video then. If I'd have gone to someone's house and they couldn't even be a*sed moving the washing hanging across the kitchen..............well, I would certainly have thought twice about buying anything from them, whether or not their pups were the best in the world. First impressions count. The place most certainly was *not* tidy..Cockroaches in the kitchen?????? I would venture that the people who came to view were "normal" pet people, if I'd have been selling the pups, cockroaches certainly wouldn't have been on display. The fridge looked filthy, the floors certainly didn't look clean........
> 
> maybe they just didn't want one of your pups and you've gone all bitter and twisted over it?
> 
> ...


Brave man!! :notworthy:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I'll see if I can do more when I get a bit more time and things aren't quite as crazy as they are at present.


you should really really start vlogging pam!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> you should really really start vlogging pam!


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

missyrain said:


> i like your house its lovely dogs and your puppies are lovely healthy and happy
> they could of been checking to see if you had lots of dogs shut in pens / cages trying to get the puppy farms try not to worrie its not you our the pets you have


 perhaps that is the case. But then if they wanted to know if I had dogs all shut in cages, they could have asked. Had they need on this forum, they'd know my opinion on keeping dogs in cages lol.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> I must have been looking at a different video then. If I'd have gone to someone's house and they couldn't even be a*sed moving the washing hanging across the kitchen..............well, I would certainly have thought twice about buying anything from them, whether or not their pups were the best in the world. First impressions count. The place most certainly was *not* tidy..Cockroaches in the kitchen?????? I would venture that the people who came to view were "normal" pet people, if I'd have been selling the pups, cockroaches certainly wouldn't have been on display. The fridge looked filthy, the floors certainly didn't look clean........
> 
> maybe they just didn't want one of your pups and you've gone all bitter and twisted over it?
> 
> ...


 
Pam mentions that the washing was not there when they came to view the puppies


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cockroaches in the kitchen isn't all that bad really. Considering i have a tortoise in my living room and my youngest daughter collects woodlice and keeps them in a pot in her pants drawer!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> Cockroaches in the kitchen isn't all that bad really. Considering i have a tortoise in my living room and my youngest daughter collects woodlice and keeps them in a pot in her pants drawer!!


and i have mealworms in the airing cupboard


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
yesssss


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> and i have mealworms in the airing cupboard


You havnt killed all the beetles then yet? hehehehe .
I have 2 snails and a meal worms colony by my bed on a chest of drawers. Cockroaches are cleaner then cats, yet if you see a cat walking around your kitchen you dont freak out. Go figure!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> I must have been looking at a different video then. If I'd have gone to someone's house and they couldn't even be a*sed moving the washing hanging across the kitchen..............well, I would certainly have thought twice about buying anything from them, whether or not their pups were the best in the world. First impressions count. The place most certainly was *not* tidy..Cockroaches in the kitchen?????? I would venture that the people who came to view were "normal" pet people, if I'd have been selling the pups, cockroaches certainly wouldn't have been on display. The fridge looked filthy, the floors certainly didn't look clean........
> 
> maybe they just didn't want one of your pups and you've gone all bitter and twisted over it?
> 
> ...


 Oh I agree. You must have been looking at the wrong video as I clearly said that I had no washing when they came. I would never have washing out in full view of strangers.
My lovely giant madagascan cockroaches couldn't be seen. Cockroaches hide all day.My floors get washed twice a day and that fridge gets wiped daily with bleach. I just had another look and still can't see the filth you saw, especially not in the kitchen which is quite dark. You can't even see the cat tree properly.
What wasn't tidy?
I don't have trouble selling puppies either and am one of the fussiest people I know for my babies. I turn the majority away. I'm not twisted now bitter about it, I just thought their behavior was odd, having bred dogs for over 25 years and never had a viewing like it.
You are entitled to your opinion even if it is wrong.:lol2:
Perhaps my vet also was blinkered when he came for the inspection and evaluation a couple of weeks ago. He seemed surprised that the place was clean and tidy given the number of animals in it and actually commented that he'd been to houses with one dog which he wouldn't have accepted a cup of tea at.
Perhaps hunt places are different though. There is no hunting here as I'm averse to killing animals for fun and wear my LACS badge with pride.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> You havnt killed all the beetles then yet? hehehehe .
> I have 2 snails and a meal worms colony by my bed on a chest of drawers. Cockroaches are cleaner then cats, yet if you see a cat walking around your kitchen you dont freak out. Go figure!!


I think there all still alive, although i wish i could change there substrate to chicken mash now, but i know ill remove the eggs, i think i may make a new one though and just move over the beetles, how important is the veg every couple of days? 

go figure! 

MEEKAKITTY ON YOUTUBE IS THE BEST VLOGGER OUT, PAM TAKE HER DOWN


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> I think there all still alive, although i wish i could change there substrate to chicken mash now, but i know ill remove the eggs, i think i may make a new one though and just move over the beetles, how important is the veg every couple of days?
> 
> go figure!
> 
> MEEKAKITTY ON YOUTUBE IS THE BEST VLOGGER OUT, PAM TAKE HER DOWN



I don't even know what vlogging is Coopie. It sounded rude.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> I think there all still alive, although i wish i could change there substrate to chicken mash now, but i know ill remove the eggs, i think i may make a new one though and just move over the beetles, how important is the veg every couple of days?
> 
> go figure!
> 
> MEEKAKITTY ON YOUTUBE IS THE BEST VLOGGER OUT, PAM TAKE HER DOWN


Its not extremely important, just ups the chances of keeping them alive longer. I usually only give it coz the beetles seem to enjoy it :blush:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I owe StuartDouglas an apology. The fridge does look manky in the vid. I have no idea why unless it was the low like. I can assure everyone that in real life it is actually clean inside and out.If I could get the kitchen any lighter I'd do another vid to show it, but it's a north facing room with one tiny window in and very dark.
I am meticulous about food preparation areas and food storage areas and splosh a bleachy sponge about several times a day. What with that and my constant hand washing, I'm surprised I have any skin left on them.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I dont know what vlogging is either:blush: My sons just explained he thinks its a video blog:2thumb:

If I went to a house with clean washing hanging up it wouldnt bother me at all unlike dirty washing. I would feel very happy buying a puppy off someone who lived in a home and not a show house as it shows the pups are brought up with normal household noises and not kept shut away in a kennel block

If Im ever in Cambs I would love to meet you and Big Ursa:flrt: Thankyou


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I don't even know what vlogging is Coopie. It sounded rude.


Well its called vlogging as it is, video blogging! you used to update your blog quite regular, video blogs are quick and you just upload them to youtube, then people can check it out. Vloggings great fun.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I dont know what vlogging is either:blush: My sons just explained he thinks its a video log:2thumb:


Mmmhmm, its video blogging!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Well its called vlogging as it is, video blogging! you used to update your blog quite regular, video blogs are quick and you just upload them to youtube, then people can check it out. Vloggings great fun.


 ahhh I see. Who knows. I might do it once things are less hectic here and the kids are weaned.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I dont know what vlogging is either:blush: My sons just explained he thinks its a video blog:2thumb:
> 
> If I went to a house with clean washing hanging up it wouldnt bother me at all unlike dirty washing. I would feel very happy buying a puppy off someone who lived in a home and not a show house as it shows the pups are brought up with normal household noises and not kept shut away in a kennel block
> 
> If Im ever in Cambs I would love to meet you and Big Ursa:flrt: Thankyou


 Well if you are planning a trip to the fens let me know and I'll fire up Ruthie Rayburn and do a batch of me famous flapjacks. Baked some for the little lads next door for easter. Strawberry flapjacks made with dried strawberries which I bought last summer locally grown and dried myself.
I think I should have edited out my laundry cos Coopie has got all hot and bothered cos he thought he caught a glimpse of me smalls.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i can see nothing that would put me off buying a puppy from you , you have a lovely home and i would like one of your puppys and your singing goat its great made me chukkle


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

mask-of-sanity said:


> i can see nothing that would put me off buying a puppy from you , you have a lovely home and i would like one of your puppys and your singing goat its great made me chukkle


the goat makes you chuckle the first half dozen times you hear it, but when you have to put it on time and time again for Twinkle the yorkie, it gets right on your nerves. She loves it though.:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I think I should have edited out my laundry cos Coopie has got all hot and bothered cos he thought he caught a glimpse of me smalls.


well who can blame me, with smalls that size we could go camping fenny!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

i have no idea what they didnt like fenny,but that yorkie at the end is just like my mother in laws youngest yorkie Milly


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

oh wow, do me a favour, pack a suitcase, jump in the car, drive down to somerset.
you can have my house, i'll go live at yours :flrt:
feel free to leave all the dressers, raeburn and dragon viv there, you can have all my cheap and nasty flat pack argos stuff LOL.
I have no idea what they objected too. perhaps they have only ever lived in mansions with the "minimilstic" feng shui look? wierdos.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> well who can blame me, with smalls that size we could go camping fenny!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


no we couldn't cos the rain would come in through the holes in them :lol2:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

i reckon it's because you clearly have an obsession with dressers- get help woman! you'll have no room left for puppies!!!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

rach1980 said:


> i have no idea what they didnt like fenny,but that yorkie at the end is just like my mother in laws youngest yorkie Milly


 That is my 'Twinkle'. now 12-ish years old. Belonged to a lady with alzheimers and arrived in a bad way after being given to a family with little toddlers who pulled her about. She came to me matted up, her back legs matted together, stunk to high heavens and dew claws growing round into her legs.She was petrified of me. 
that was 3 years ago. Now confident and playful and loving and happy to be clipped off for her own comfort. When I first did her, she shook and literally weed and poo'd herself in terror. 
She still prefers men and will make an absolute little tart of herself, flirting with any males who call, from the water meter reader, to my son.
In theory she should have been rehomed, but to whom? She still has issues with women, and she trusts me and likes being in the pack, so here she stays.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

MissCat said:


> oh wow, do me a favour, pack a suitcase, jump in the car, drive down to somerset.
> you can have my house, i'll go live at yours :flrt:
> feel free to leave all the dressers, raeburn and dragon viv there, you can have all my cheap and nasty flat pack argos stuff LOL.
> I have no idea what they objected too. perhaps they have only ever lived in mansions with the "minimilstic" feng shui look? wierdos.


 Perhaps I should set up as an alternative interior designer. Show peeps how to do it all on a shoestring budget? Anyone can have the look, it just means going to auctions, getting some sadpaper and a pot of paint. My theory is that even if the styles don't match, if you paint things the same colour, it all ends up matching in the end :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

fraggle said:


> i reckon it's because you clearly have an obsession with dressers- get help woman! you'll have no room left for puppies!!!!



:lol2:
I hate fitted kitchens.Will always have room for my dogs cos the downstairs is bigger than the upstairs. There is the large dog room, plus scullery besides those 2 rooms.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> :lol2:
> I hate fitted kitchens.Will always have room for my dogs cos the downstairs is bigger than the upstairs. There is the large dog room, plus scullery besides those 2 rooms.


and i bet theres a few more dressers in those rooms too, eh? :lol2:

i love old cottages, but i wouldn't be able to cope living in one as my ocd would kick in- i hate stuff out on show, esp if it doesn't match and isn't symmetrical- i couldn't sleeeeeep!!!! haha!

might i add after that vid- u are barmy, madam!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## blackberry (Jan 14, 2009)

Fenwoman- i dont know you at all, i have seen your posts here and i can see you like honesty, my honest opinion is this -you are clearly devoted to animals :notworthy:

yes you have had a bad time with a few prats and clearly its made you paranoid as it would with anyone

listen- your house is fine, your animals are clearly worshiped now stop flapping lady :flrt:
Dont let the bastards grind you down, chin up and lets see more animal photos please as we love them :flrt:

(hope i havent spoke out of turn, i just hate to see someone checking themselves cause a few nasty beggars stir shit)


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

fraggle said:


> and i bet theres a few more dressers in those rooms too, eh? :lol2:
> 
> i love old cottages, but i wouldn't be able to cope living in one as my ocd would kick in- i hate stuff out on show, esp if it doesn't match and isn't symmetrical- i couldn't sleeeeeep!!!! haha!
> 
> might i add after that vid- u are barmy, madam!!!! :2thumb:


I have another dresser in the front room. OMG I think you may be correct and I am a 'dresser-holic'.
I do like clutter around me. My place is a bit like the olde curiosity shoppe hehe.
Barmy....moi?? I don't know what you mean. I'm perfectly sane and normal,:mf_dribble: anyone can see that hehe.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

blackberry said:


> Fenwoman- i dont know you at all, i have seen your posts here and i can see you like honesty, my honest opinion is this -you are clearly devoted to animals :notworthy:
> 
> yes you have had a bad time with a few prats and clearly its made you paranoid as it would with anyone
> 
> ...


yeah, just ignore them- if they don't like something about your house or your dogs then i can't honestly see you have being happy letting one of your puppies going away with them anyway, so don't waste any more time worrying about it! 

i know i have had a few disagreements on here with fenwoman about crates and so on, (she is one of my favourite ppl to argue with, she makes such a good argument and is just as stubborn as me without wussing out and settling for namecalling, hehe!) but i honestly cant see anything wrong with that video except that she goes ever so slightly batty when she talks to her pups... :lol2:



fenwoman said:


> I have another dresser in the front room. OMG I think you may be correct and I am a 'dresser-holic'.
> I do like clutter around me. My place is a bit like the olde curiosity shoppe hehe.
> Barmy....moi?? I don't know what you mean. I'm perfectly sane and normal,:mf_dribble: anyone can see that hehe.


time for 'dresserholics anonymous', methinks!!!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

blackberry said:


> Fenwoman- i dont know you at all, i have seen your posts here and i can see you like honesty, my honest opinion is this -you are clearly devoted to animals :notworthy:
> 
> yes you have had a bad time with a few prats and clearly its made you paranoid as it would with anyone
> 
> ...


 Well thank you for saying so. The whole aim of the vid was not because I was annoyed that someone didn't want a puppy. But my life tends to be the same every day and I wondered if perhaps something was amiss but because I saw it daily, I didn't notice it. 
Of course I am delighted that people like the look I've created in my little hovel and that they can see that my dogs are happy and well cared for.I suppose just from reading my posts, and learning about the number of animals I keep, it might be easy to assume that I wouldn't be able to cope with the workload needed to keep the home, the outside animals, the pets and the housework as it needs to be kept. A picture will show a bit, but I'm surprised at how much more can be gleaned from a video clip. I'll certainly do some more of the other animals and the outside and the rest of the house too, when I have a bit more time.
My home and land aren't all pristine, of course not.But there is no filth, no squalor etc. All of my animals are well tended to and clearly happy around me as future videos will show. I'm planning on doing one of the aviary block at some point.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> well if I answered the door with only a little dressing gown on, they'd have run screaming down the path. However, if I was 30 years younger and it was a chap on his own, he might have been very interested in my 'puppys' :blush:


haha lmao if only you did it would have been quicker if you ansered the door in the dressing gown they wouldn't have wasted your time hehe.... X x


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Bwaaaahahahahaha.
Just got this response to an advert' for my puppies, via email.

_hi my husband and I live in a house in Surrey with a small garden and huge park in our close. Our children are all adults and we are home all day so would be able to offer a lot of time and attention. Would you be prepared to take our £400 york multi gym instead of payment. That way you would be able to see where your dog is going to live when you collect the gym. If not best of luck in finding a lovely home. kind regards_


Hmmm what should I do? Should I take up their kind offer? Do I need a multi gym ?
Could I fit working out, into my days of mucking out, renovating the cottage, lifting feed sacks, weeding, digging, repairing sheds, building chicken houses and the like? 
What would I look like? A 54 year old 5'2" lady weighing 8 stone but with muscles like Arnie Schwarzenegger.

What do you think my reply was? I'll give you 3 gueses. (and I was polite)


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Bwaaaahahahahaha.
> Just got this response to an advert' for my puppies, via email.
> 
> _hi my husband and I live in a house in Surrey with a small garden and huge park in our close. Our children are all adults and we are home all day so would be able to offer a lot of time and attention. Would you be prepared to take our £400 york multi gym instead of payment. That way you would be able to see where your dog is going to live when you collect the gym. If not best of luck in finding a lovely home. kind regards_
> ...


 
hahahahahahhahahahahaha

i think as my first guess i will say:

hi i am very interested in your offer how well would i look sat in your lovley multi gym whats the shortest workout i could do when can i come and take it?!?! have you ever hurt you ever damaged your bones ligements ect as i am a frail lady who deserves a good workout  lmao oj...... X x


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Perhaps I should set up as an alternative interior designer. Show peeps how to do it all on a shoestring budget? Anyone can have the look, it just means going to auctions, getting some sadpaper and a pot of paint. My theory is that even if the styles don't match, if you paint things the same colour, it all ends up matching in the end :lol2:


thats a good idea, come do mine


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

rach1980 said:


> thats a good idea, come do mine


No problem. I'll set myself up to start this business when I have some spare time. Right now 2012 is looking good.....................:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hahahahahahhahahahahaha
> 
> i think as my first guess i will say:
> 
> hi i am very interested in your offer how well would i look sat in your lovley multi gym whats the shortest workout i could do when can i come and take it?!?! have you ever hurt you ever damaged your bones ligements ect as i am a frail lady who deserves a good workout  lmao oj...... X x


yeah coz right now she will be working out 24/7.... X x


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

I see nothing wrong.I love your house wish we had a bigger house like that.
The pups look great.
I just think they were to weird and wasnt looking right.
I shouldnt worrie your house is lovely


----------



## adamdutton (Mar 28, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I'm intrigued. How, from the look of my house, can you deduce that I'm not an experienced breeder and in it for the money?
> In fact, I have bred, shown, groomer, rescued and fostered dogs for nearly 30 years and also run an advice line. As for only breeding them for the money. If this was the case, why do I keep a puppy or two from each litter I breed and have several generations here. From this litter I have mum, dad, aunti, older brothers and sisters, half sister plus granny.
> What is it from the way my house looks, that made you think I have no experience?


i never said this is what i think just what they might of thought, they could have expected a full clear room just for the dogs or even kennels, everybody has different expectations and thoughts so might not have been what they imagined thats all.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

can I have your house please :flrt:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

lol you sound like sharon ozbourne when you talk and i loved the way you spoke to the puppies :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> lol you sound like sharon ozbourne when you talk and i loved the way you spoke to the puppies :lol2:


 oiiii i loved her voice when she spoke to the puppies!!!!....


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> lol you sound like sharon ozbourne when you talk and i loved the way you spoke to the puppies :lol2:


She IS Sharon Osbourne! As if you didn't know!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> She IS Sharon Osborne! As if you didn't know!


:lol2::lol2: RFUK other pets very own Celebrity


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shhhh....I'm here incognito. Ozzy gets ever so upset if I post to forums all the time....ooer....can you hear him yelling??? <faintly in distance> Shaaaaronnnnnn!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I like to think that your dressers are full of white witch potions and lotions and you dance about naked in the moonlight:lol2:
Surely people who live in magical cottages do these things:flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I like to think that your dressers are full of white witch potions and lotions and you dance about naked in the moonlight:lol2:


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> :lol2::lol2: RFUK other pets very own Celebrity


Thats right, although to be fair, she does have as many dogs as sharon!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

pups look lovely.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I like to think that your dressers are full of white witch potions and lotions and you dance about naked in the moonlight:lol2:
> Surely people who live in magical cottages do these things:flrt:


Nice to know that you think about fenny dancing around naked Shell, hehehehe


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I like to think that your dressers are full of white witch potions and lotions and you dance about naked in the moonlight:lol2:
> Surely people who live in magical cottages do these things:flrt:


 Shall we watch out for a video of that as well :whistling2: :lol2:

Jo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: Sorry Pam:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> Shall we watch out for a video of that as well :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> Jo


 I'll ask the neighbours if they still have the one they took when they tried to get me committed shall I??:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Sorry Pam:whistling2:


no need. I only do it once a month when it's full moon anyway.


----------

